
Decision Trees – Gradient Boosting Models - brendamorgan
http://www.edupristine.com/blog/gradient-boosting-models-in-decision-trees
======
brendamorgan
Gradient Boosting models are another variant of ensemble models, different
from Random Forest. In Random Forest (RF) models, goal is to build many-many
overfitted models each on subset of training data, and combine their
individual prediction to make final prediction. In Gradient Boosting models,
goal is to build series of many-many underfitted models, each bettering errors
of previous model, and cumulative prediction is used to make final prediction.

